# Open Source XML JDBC Driver?



## TheSunToucher (19. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

kennt einer von euch einen OpenSource XML JDBC Driver? Wenn ja, kann der sich mit der Performance und den Features von HSQLDB messen?

Danke, Gruß
Tim


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Jun 2005)

TheSunToucher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> einen OpenSource XML JDBC Driver?


was ist ein XML JDBC Driver?

da gibts soweit ich weis nur ganz wenige experimentelle Treiber, die den Zugriff auf XML mit gewohnten JDBC realisieren


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Jun 2005)

für was brauchst du es ? um von ner datenbank auf filesystem(xml's) zu wechseln ?

ich kenns nur von hibernate (www.hibernate.org) 
da kannst du nen eigenen dialect schreiben, da ist es meines wissens möglich auf das filesystem zuzugreifen....


----------



## TheSunToucher (21. Jun 2005)

Naja, ich hatte von solchen Treibern gelesen und wollte mal schauen wie die so arbeiten. Hatte aber leider nur kommerzielle Projekte gefunden die auch afaik closeSource sind.

Hibernate setzt doch auf einen JDBC-Treiber auf, oder gibt es einen 'Modus' der das ändert?


----------

